# Just a question



## coil power (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm a non union journeyman, turned out in 2004, if I where wanting to join the union what hoops would IBEW make a guy jump threw? The only union work in my area is the power company, and I have though about filling out an app next time a sub station job comes up.


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

coil power said:


> what hoops would IBEW make a guy jump threw?


These ones:


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

....


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

FastFokker said:


> These ones:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

coil power said:


> I'm a non union journeyman, turned out in 2004, if I where wanting to join the union what hoops would IBEW make a guy jump threw? The only union work in my area is the power company, and I have though about filling out an app next time a sub station job comes up.


Just sign up and go for it they will train you and you'll make out good.


----------



## coil power (Nov 17, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> Just sign up and go for it they will train you and you'll make out good.[/QUOTE
> I pass my state test just the same as anyone else, did a 4 year state approved apprenticeship, so after working 13 years in the trade, 9 as a journeyman I would have to start again fresh. Do they take into account a persons pass training?


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

*contact the local*

There are other classifications, and it is often possible to test in as a JW. It really is a question for the local in your area. In my area, yes there are options other than starting over. When people come from non union they often take different options depending on their circumstances and what they want.


----------



## Brother Noah (Jul 18, 2013)

coil power said:


> I'm a non union journeyman, turned out in 2004, if I where wanting to join the union what hoops would IBEW make a guy jump threw? The only union work in my area is the power company, and I have though about filling out an app next time a sub station job comes up.


 If you have passed the state exam, have the hours(should be no issue with you) and prove you live in the said IBEW locals district it should be just a vote before the floor.


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

coil power said:


> I'm a non union journeyman, turned out in 2004, if I where wanting to join the union what hoops would IBEW make a guy jump threw? The only union work in my area is the power company, and I have though about filling out an app next time a sub station job comes up.


If selected.. they should give you the opportunity to take the advanced placement test which would put you halfway into third year at best, but also it is my experience with jatc that this is completely up to them...To have someone with your experience that they can pay a percentage to is a win win for them. Your licence is probably what will get you to the table..then its up to you, and you will have to make a decision.


----------



## blueheels2 (Apr 22, 2009)

In my local if you have a state license u are automatically a jman.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

blueheels2 said:


> In my local if you have a state license u are automatically a jman.


Not to put you on the spot or anything, but do you work for White Electric? They are them only Union company I know of in this part of NC. Ive heard there is another in the Winston Salem area.


----------



## blueheels2 (Apr 22, 2009)

Yes I work for White.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

blueheels2 said:


> Yes I work for White.


Pretty good company from what ive seen. I worked on a remodel job on Bragg with them about 5 or 6 years ago, we were doing the fire alarm, White had the electric. I still run into their PM at one of the SH here in Fayetteville from time to time.


----------



## blueheels2 (Apr 22, 2009)

Yeah they have been great to me.


----------



## coil power (Nov 17, 2011)

4SQUARE said:


> If selected.. they should give you the opportunity to take the advanced placement test which would put you halfway into third year at best, but also it is my experience with jatc that this is completely up to them...To have someone with your experience that they can pay a percentage to is a win win for them. Your licence is probably what will get you to the table..then its up to you, and you will have to make a decision.



The win, win is what I worry about. Win for the contractor be not to much of a win for someone in my shoes. But to tell the truth, big deal if the were to call me a third year, work is work. Biggest problem is there is just not much work in my area that goes union, unless a guy whats to travel, and I must say it is nice to have worked no farther then two to three hours away from home the last 13 years. Not to sure how the wife and kid would feel it I was on the road.


----------



## coil power (Nov 17, 2011)

Added note, thank you for your replies without the non union guy flame job. I have heard a lot of stories about how hard union member can be on a guy joining from a non union back round.


----------



## Brother Noah (Jul 18, 2013)

coil power said:


> The win, win is what I worry about. Win for the contractor be not to much of a win for someone in my shoes. But to tell the truth, big deal if the were to call me a third year, work is work. Biggest problem is there is just not much work in my area that goes union, unless a guy whats to travel, and I must say it is nice to have worked no farther then two to three hours away from home the last 13 years. Not to sure how the wife and kid would feel it I was on the road.


If you passed the Oregon state electrical exam (not an easy test) have the verifiable years (which you should) and live in the said district for which ever local you apply, well they can and will give you an exam that their JW's had to pass. If you pass the said test your name goes before the floor to be voted on and they can vote you down but IO will step in if they do not give you a fair shake. Their are labor laws that must be abided by. Now they may ask you if your willing to start at say a third years apprentice and or CE until you work out of their local so the workers them self can verify if you are a good JW with brotherhood at heart. It would be your choice I would think if you pass all the exams and have the qualifications. Why would we try to keep someone out who wants to better them self and have a better earning ability for their family, which would be an asset for the IBEW as a whole? If you run into any problems or questions please PM.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

coil power said:


> Added note, thank you for your replies without the non union guy flame job. I have heard a lot of stories about how hard union member can be on a guy joining from a non union back round.


When you go from a culture of self promotion to one of group promotion it is a bit of a shock. You learn a lot about the union culture in the apprenticeship, and it is difficult to learn those things later.


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

coil power said:


> The win, win is what I worry about. Win for the contractor be not to much of a win for someone in my shoes. But to tell the truth, big deal if the were to call me a third year, work is work. Biggest problem is there is just not much work in my area that goes union, unless a guy whats to travel, and I must say it is nice to have worked no farther then two to three hours away from home the last 13 years. Not to sure how the wife and kid would feel it I was on the road.


I agree, and at that punch the wage is not bad. Also you would more than likely have steady work for two years and great education and training... With your current experience you would probably be a valuable asset to contractor (win win) for them but same for you when you are a better electrician because of the process and they will likely keep you on after you turn out (again)


----------



## doublejelectric (Jan 23, 2013)

How far up in ne Oregon are you? 112 generally has a fair amount of work. I used to go there quite a lot. Miss those nuke shutdowns. But everyone is right. Going from non union to union is a huge culture shock. I think the only thing that made it easier for me was that I came from a huge company that we had the same basic comradery. Worst case, you can go to 932 in coos bay, I heard at one time they would sign anyone up


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

coil power said:


> Not to sure how the wife and kid would feel it I was on the road.


Oh yeah..I hear ya...that's a tough one that would require heavy consideration, but I'm sure she would want what's best for your family in long run..:no:


----------



## doublejelectric (Jan 23, 2013)

Can't be a truly good electrician without having a divorce and a DUI, lol,


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

doublejelectric said:


> Can't be a truly good electrician without having a divorce and a DUI, lol,


Some of the best.. :laughing:


----------

